# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Prestigio представила новейший планшет Visconte на базе Windows 8.1

## Labs

19 декабря 2013 года в конференц-центре IBB компания Prestigio представила мобильный ПК в форм-факторе планшета Multipad Visconte. Новинка на базе самого современного чипсета от Intel (Bay Trail) с предустановленной ОС Windows 8.1 Pro – первый коммерческий продукт нового поколения подобных устройств на рынке Беларуси. Благодаря современным технологиям работа на планшете от одного заряда батареи стала возможной в течении всего рабочего дня без подзарядки, а в режиме ожидания устройство не потребует подключения питания до одной недели. 

Prestigio Visconte обладает ярким и четким IPS экраном, диагональю 10.1” (25.7 см) с разрешением 1280х800 пикселей, мощным процессором Intel N2805 и графическим ядром Intel HD Graphics. Все это в купе с ОС Windows 8.1/8.1 Pro позволит владельцу не только наслаждаться чистой и яркой картинкой, но и обеспечит работоспособность от одного заряда батареи на целый рабочий день.

«Prestigio Visconte – планшет на самой современной платформе, с новейшей операционной системой, рядом предустановленных программ, поддержка 3G и очень привлекательной ценой от 5 млн. белорусских рублей, – говорит Алексей Ломейко, менеджер по маркетингу направления Prestigio Solutions компании Asbis. – Именно поэтому мы в компании уверены, что пользователь оценит его преимущества в самое ближайшее время и планшет станет весьма популярным».

Для корпоративных пользователей Prestigio предлагает планшет с предустановленной Windows 8.1 Pro и опциональную возможность подключения клавиатуры. Таким образом, бизнес-пользователи получают отличный мобильный ПК для решения повседневных задач.

«Новая операционная система от Microsoft обеспечивает не только преемственность поколений, но и предоставляет новый уровень безопасности, надежности и удобства использования. Основные достоинства OC Windows 8.1 – это многозадачность и продуктивность, глубокая интеграция со SkyDrive и широкие возможности персонализации, подключения по VPN, автоматическое подключение к виртуальной частной сети и новый магазин Windows, – прокомментировал представитель компании Microsoft Андрей Карпов. – Также на Prestigio Visconte установлен популярный пакет офисных программ Microsoft Windows Office 2013, который сделает работу на планшете такой же простой и удобной, как и на любом другом ПК».

Презентация представителя компании Intel в Беларуси Андрея Тымочко касалась технических подробностей нового чипсета Bay Trail. 64-битная архитектура, мощный процессор Intel N2805, собственный графический чип позволят нарастить технические возможности устройств примерно в 3 раза в сравнении с предыдущей платформой Atom. При этом новое решение от Intel кросс-платформенное и характеризуется пониженным энергопотреблением (в среднем 2,5 Вт).

Отдельной строкой на презентации выделили Prestigio MultiBoard как взаимосвязанный продукт для Prestigio Visconte в сфере образования. Экран панели изготовлен из прочного стекла (до 7 единиц твёрдости по шкале Мооса) с антибликовым покрытием,  обеспечивающим безопасность и максимальный комфорт для глаз во время использования.

Планшеты Prestigio Multipad Visconte поступят в продажу в начале января.

----------

